# Acid Liquid Cigar Review - Acid Liquid - One of the worst cigars ever!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar has to be one of the worst cigars I have ever tasted, and it even smelled bad before I lit it. I was really looking forward to trying t...

Read the full review here: Acid Liquid Cigar Review - Acid Liquid - One of the worst cigars ever!


----------

